# NAS .vs. Rechner



## freddykrueger (13. September 2012)

hallo,

Ich möchte gerne zuhause ein Server bauen und bischen Rumfriemeln damit nun besteht meine frage eigentlich aus der überschrift ... ich habe zwar noch alte hardware aber irgentwie will die nicht laufen also da will sich nichts drauf installieren lassen (sollte da vllt nochmal jemand gucken lassen der mehr ahnung hat) nun aber meine meine frage xD sollte ich mir ein NAS kaufen was ich gesehen habe eigentlich schlechter ist als wenn ich mir für 300-350€ nen kleinen würfel zusammenbaue wobei der NAS natürlich nicht so viel strom frist da ich aber noch zuhause wohne ist das egal  und das ding soll auch nicht zum sharen von fotos IM HAUS dienen sonder sollte dann schon in die weite welt funken ^^ joar wie gesagt nen NAS wo ich ja die festplatten noch nach kaufen muss und die hardware schlecht ist oder lieber für den selben preis nen besseres system ?

hm ich weiss nicht

1 x Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.C  500GB, 16MB Cache, SATA II (HDS721050CLA362)
1 x Intel Core i3-2120T, 2x 2.60GHz, boxed (BX80623I32120T)
1 x Corsair XMS3 DIMM  4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMX4GX3M1A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H61N-D2V, H61 (B3) (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
1 x Samsung SH-118AB schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x Inter-Tech Mini ITX-901, 300W ATX, Mini-ITX

habe ich gerade mal flux rausgesucht


----------



## doodlez (13. September 2012)

würde auch nen itx system in frage kommen zb mit nen amd e 350 oder e450? zieht net so viel und is billiger


----------



## chregubr85 (13. September 2012)

Die kleinen E-APU's von AMD sind nicht wirklich sparsamer als die CPU's von Intel. Zum i3 kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, ich selber habe ein Intel G530 auf einem Asus P8H77-i (mITX) verbaut mit einer alten 120GB SSD und zwei mal Western Digital Red 3TB. Die WD Red sind Traumhaft leise!
Dazu ein 8GB Ram Riegel. Das ganze noch schick in ein LianLi PC-Q08b verpackt, ein HDD Wechselrahmen für Serverbackups, und das ganze von einer PicoPSU speisen und fertig ist der Server.

Zieht im Idel Sagenhafte 22.5W!

Was willst du als OS einsetzen?


----------



## rabe08 (13. September 2012)

chregubr85 schrieb:


> Die kleinen E-APU's von AMD sind nicht wirklich sparsamer als die CPU's von Intel. Zum i3 kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, ich selber habe ein Intel G530 auf einem Asus P8H77-i (mITX) verbaut mit einer alten 120GB SSD und zwei mal Western Digital Red 3TB. Die WD Red sind Traumhaft leise!
> Dazu ein 8GB Ram Riegel. Das ganze noch schick in ein LianLi PC-Q08b verpackt, ein HDD Wechselrahmen für Serverbackups, und das ganze von einer PicoPSU speisen und fertig ist der Server.
> 
> Zieht im Idel Sagenhafte 22.5W!
> ...



Klasse Zusammenstellung, hast du den G530 noch undervoltet oder kommst Du so auf die 22,5 W?

@ freddykrueger:

Warum eine 500GB Platte? Als Sys zu groß, als Datengrab zu klein.

Was hälst du hiervon? Hewlett Packard Proliant MICROSERVER AT-1.5 2GB - Hardware, Notebooks Das teuer zu nennen passt nicht so ganz, dafür ein System aus einem Guss. Für unter 100 Euro kriegst Du dafür von HP auch eine RiLo-Karte, dann hast Du ein NAS/Server mit Profifeatures.


----------



## chregubr85 (13. September 2012)

Mit dem p8h77-i lasst sich leider nicht Undervolten, vieleicht ändert sich da mit einem neuen Bios in zukunft was.

Auf die niedrigenLeistungsaufnahme komme ich also einfach so, jedoch nur mit einer HDD und SSD, die zweite benutze ich als Backup.

Ich sichere mit meinem Server zwei Clients täglich, streame auf mein AppleTV mit XBMC, lass den Squeezeboxserver laufen und führe Downloads durch. Und die CPU reicht auch für alles zusammen völlig.


----------



## doodlez (13. September 2012)

naja beim e350 bzw e450 kannste ohne probs undervolten mitm brazostweaker


der brazos braucht ca 18 watt und der intel 30 is net die welt


----------



## chregubr85 (13. September 2012)

Der Intel hat aber bedeutend mehr Leistung als der AMD Zwerg.


----------



## freddykrueger (14. September 2012)

das ding soll ja nicht reinweg nen daten server werden also mit ich schieb hier fotos saug sie da sondern es soll eben nen server werdern - websiten - games- programme - eben das volle programm wa sich auch auf nen gemietet server hinkriegen würde ... bevor das gepöbel los geht nein das ist mir klar das ich nicht von der heimleitung (16.000) nen 64 man bf3 server hosten kann aber für lan´s oder für paar freunde wäre sowas ideal man kann einfach mal bischen rumprobieren und für sich eben so fummeln ^^ denn jeder anfang ist schwer und lernen will ich .... als OS würde ich irgenteine linux version nehmen warscheinlich ubuntu habe damit schon bischen erfahrung habs mal aufn laptop meiner mudder installiert muss nur irgentwas grafisches sein da ich mir die ganzen befehle nicht merken kann ^^ (zumindest für den anfang) ansonten kann man ja auch auf "freenas" gehen

mfg

p.s. die zusammenstellung oben war einfach mal so aus der schnelle wenn ihr was besseres wisst immer her damit  und die 500gb platte habe ic hgenommen wegen günstig will da nicht so viel geld für ausgeben weil ich ja nciht weis ob ich da dran bleibe ^^ ich kenne mich ja leider


----------



## chregubr85 (14. September 2012)

freddykrueger schrieb:
			
		

> das ding soll ja nicht reinweg nen daten server werden also mit ich schieb hier fotos saug sie da sondern es soll eben nen server werdern - websiten - games- programme - eben das volle programm wa sich auch auf nen gemietet server hinkriegen würde ... bevor das gepöbel los geht nein das ist mir klar das ich nicht von der heimleitung (16.000) nen 64 man bf3 server hosten kann aber für lan´s oder für paar freunde wäre sowas ideal man kann einfach mal bischen rumprobieren und für sich eben so fummeln ^^ denn jeder anfang ist schwer und lernen will ich .... als OS würde ich irgenteine linux version nehmen warscheinlich ubuntu habe damit schon bischen erfahrung habs mal aufn laptop meiner mudder installiert muss nur irgentwas grafisches sein da ich mir die ganzen befehle nicht merken kann ^^ (zumindest für den anfang) ansonten kann man ja auch auf "freenas" gehen
> 
> mfg
> 
> p.s. die zusammenstellung oben war einfach mal so aus der schnelle wenn ihr was besseres wisst immer her damit  und die 500gb platte habe ic hgenommen wegen günstig will da nicht so viel geld für ausgeben weil ich ja nciht weis ob ich da dran bleibe ^^ ich kenne mich ja leider



Da frag ich mich was der Threadtitel soll, ein NAS   kann ja praktisch nichts was du haben willst.


----------



## freddykrueger (14. September 2012)

achso sorry  wusste nicht das das nur für backups ist :\ hatte mich damit nicht auseinander gesetzt also im endeffekt doch nen rechner basteln ... ok danke


----------



## PrincePaul (19. September 2012)

Ja bau dir nen Rechner 
egal was du machst 
Denn in der Preisklasse in dem du dir ne Intel G System mit 1155 Sockel zusammen baust bekommst du kein fertig Nas was annähernd so schnell ist

Und der Verbrauch ist auch nur unwesentlich höher...


----------

